# Avatars



## Royd Wood (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally got round to doing my Avatar

This is Tara Lee a big purebred belted galloway - she is 4 years old and due her second calf in March. She is a proper bossy lady with the other girls but always comes for a hug and a scratch when I enter the field
So who is your avatar - seen some great ones on byh inc a purple cow


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 7, 2010)

My avatar is 2 alpaca crias that I birthed on my farm. They were buddies and liked to hang out together.


----------



## BrayJunction (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine is my talkative Ancona rooster.  He's second man in the pecking order but at the top of the heap in terms of character.  Someday I hope to have a goat for my Avatar...


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 7, 2010)

My avatar is my BEW Beveren doe Shasta. She is such a sweetie


----------



## glenolam (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine is my little doeling, Vanilla.  Got to change it though - it's a little outdated and I know I've got better pics somewhere...


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2010)

Black Betty, Little Mo and Ugly Betty, respectively, my hair sheep.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 9, 2010)

My Avatar is Miss Marigold ... She is a multiple BISS and RBIS English Angora ... and besides being beautiful on the table, and a brat to photo, she produces some of the best wool in the rabbitry ... quality and quantity.  Her fawn colored wool dyes to an awsome vibrant pink!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine is Izzie, my Arab/Saddlebred horse


----------

